# What The PH???



## iRAYone (May 9, 2007)

Question of H2o PH Eb and flow system with bioponic nutrents rock wool blocks in flowering stages. Fresh h2o PH jumps from 5.8 to 6.2 over nite???? Rock wool was washed correctly??? Adding 10 mils per day to keep PH at 58/59. Any suggestions??
Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2007)

i'm so glad i grow in soil.


----------



## iRAYone (May 9, 2007)

Thanks!! for the heads up


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 10, 2007)

Question, does it seem to be affecting your plants? Do you need to add water the next day? Does seem odd with rockwool. VV


----------



## abudsmoker (May 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm so glad i grow in soil.


 
its worth it only a little flushing ever few days.. life is great


No more filling 150 gal res anymore


----------

